# Barney, Staffiex, DOB 02.09  Gatwick



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Barney, Staffiex, DOB 02.09  Gatwick



*Homing Requirements: *Barney needs a companionship home as opposed to being left for long periods. His family has to be able to work with him on settling in his own company. He is still coming into adulthood. Good with children and dogs.

*His Story: * Barney was homed from a pound at the age of 5 months. The family were supported as he always showed signs of stress on leaving and he was left whilst they worked. He improved greatly. He lost his home as he damaged the sofa cushion as the final straw. Barney has settled well in kennels. He is neutered, chipped and vax'd.

*Advert*: Barney is an easy dog in many, many ways. Good with live in and visiting children, dogs and people. He has one issue which was a feature of his last home as he had problems settling when left and he obviously went through his chewing phase in his teens. They got to trust him, but when he chewed the corner of their sofa cushion, they felt it was the last straw. Barney was nearly there and with a regime centered around his needs e will come through into adulthood accomplished. Another dog may help, a home worker or simply a more active lifestyle which meets his needs better so he isn't quite so bored.

Barney has won so many friends in our rescue. He is a bright, friendly and such a handsome chap. His temperament is superb as proven from living with young children. Its a shame because with a few further adjustments Barney would have made it through, but the regime really wasn't centered around his needs. We are looking for a family who appreciate Barney's many good qualities and will help to settle him so he can adjust to his own company and be more active when in the company of his loved ones.

*"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".*

Please visit Barney's thread Staffierescue Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Barney Staffiex DOB 02.09 Gatwick (S) Kenns to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey...an urban fox? No its Barney brushing up on his street cred!






Strictly come walk with me!






Barney showed what a versatile dog he was. A little pully on the lead, but heck ... brief moments out of a kennel have to be grasped with all paws wholeheartedly! Barney and Misty fell in love and were inseparable during their walk. These two make a handsome couple!

*Barney is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. Can you foster him? Can you adopt him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

Barney is a beautiful dog and his pictures dont show his small kind face and sparkly eyes. This poor little soul waited patiently whilst I struggled with his harness, but I did give him a little treat as a thank you for being so nice with me. He was very enthusiastic and we set off at a pace which quickened as he saw the sheep in the field ahead. We stopped when we got to the field so he could have a good look and as one very stroppy sheep stamped his foot at Barney, Barney decided to lunge forward and put his head through the small square wire fence. Then the sheep started to lunge forward, a bit of a scary moment, but I managed to manoeuvre his little head back out of the fence without anything awful happening. So that was that, he decided he was on a mission to find as many sheep as he could, so we raced round the walk and back to his kennel. A very good boy and needs to be living with a lovely family who will give him the opportunity to be an active loving dog.

*Barney is currently in boarding kennels and would really love to relax in a foster home until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Barney then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers on Barney:

I think there's a chance Barney is bursting with energy most days! He came out with me today and I'm sure if I'd had ski's or a sled I could have done the walk in half the time!

Hey actually that's an idea...if the weather keeps up I'll make up a sponsored dog sled team ... there are a couple of pullers at the kennels who would make great sled dogs!

But Margaret is right, he is a light dog so with regular exercise and training I'm sure this wouldn't be an issue. He's just quite high energy and very bright ... it's the fox in his gene's I think! LOL!

For anyone who hasn't met him yet he has a real look of a fox about him, plus he will always try to sneak under the fox runs when we are out and about....bless him.

*Barney is currently passing time in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. We have a limited number of volunteers, particularly with the weather the way it is at this time of year, so Barney doesnt get walked that often.

Barney would very much welcome some time in foster until he finds his home. If you think you could foster Barney then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I swapped my ad updating and PC for a camera and went down to the kennels between Christmas and New Year for a group walk with some of our volunteers. I had a great time and met Barney!

Heres Barney looking Foxy!



Did someone say "hot sausages"?!!!!


Yep, one of our volunteers took freshly cooked warm sausages down to the kennels for our dogs - they loved them and another provided me with homemade fish cake to treat them with!

Heres an update from one of our volunteers:

I thought it was the sausages, but the lip licking was for Ladylou's fish cakes. Barney thought they were great! Thanks Ladylou, Barney thinks you are a masterchef!

Barney gets a gold star today for behaving perfectly when a hyper off leash dog met us on our walk. I had called out to the owner that we had rescue dogs with us and it would be better to give us some space however his dog still rushed up to us.

Barney stood still whilst he was 'frisked' and remained really calm. That gave the owner enough time to catch his dog. Barney was just a perfect example to the other dogs with us on the walk so he was rewarded with a cuddle and treats. Good dog Barney.

Barney wanted to be lead dog today, I've not seen that in him before, but he was definitely at his best in front. Perhaps it was because there were 5 of us with dogs. When we were in the middle he was a little barky and pulled to get in front. Back in the lead he settled down and walked well.

Thanks Sharon for capturing him in all his foxy gorgeousness.

*Barney is still in boarding kennels and would really benefit from a break and some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Barney then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some pics from Lynne of Barney:






Barney is such an all round dog who seeks and loves company. Surprised Barney remains with us ... he is a joy!



*Barney is currently in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Barney then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in homing Barney please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our new volunteers took Barney out for a walk ...

Took Barney out today - my first walk with him. He is a quite dog, does not say much but was easy to harness and exit the kennel block. He was keen to get on with his walk and share cuddles and a lovely rub down at the end. Such a sweet natured but unassuming dog.



Barney has been with us in rescue since October last year  patiently waiting for his forever home to come along. He is currently in kennels near Gatwick and would really love a spell in a foster home if you could help him?

Do you think you could foster me  would love some TLC?









*If you think you could foster Barney then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers on Barney:

I can't believe that Barney has been in kennels for so long! He's such a lovely boy. Soft, gentle, affectionate and connected.

He was dead keen to get going so a bit strong on the lead to start with but settled down nicely. We walked with Bruno (and Nina!) and they rubbed along very well together.

An off lead retriever came running towards us in a field and neither Barney or Bruno showed any concern at all. The retriever did turn back before it got to us though.

We stopped loads of times for cuddles and Barney was happy to be made a big fuss of. I'm very needy when it comes to Staffie kisses and cuddles! I bet he'd be loads of fun in a home and a great companion. It's hard to understand why he's been waiting so long




*Barney is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Barney then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

What a lovely view









is that a Magpie?









That looks good









I'd like some, pleeease









I'll just open wide









I'm Barney please pick me!










*Barney is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in adopting Barney then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers about Barney:

I'd forgotten how lovely Barney is!

I haven't walked him for weeks (think he was one of my first dogs at my induction) so chose him as my last walk today. He's an absolute darling - we stopped for some cuddles and a drink halfway round our walk and I got lots of kisses as a little extra!

A very sweet, affectionate little boy!


















*Barney would really benefit from a break from kennels and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Mags then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres some pics of Barney from the group walk ...

Barney measuring up the boot - just so you get an idea of his size!









"If I shut my eyes you'll go away with that camera thingey"!


"I am not amused or it could be the fumes from the welly"!


*Barney would really benefit from a break from kennels and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Mags then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Barney then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We took Barney to a dog show. Well he was the obvious choice wasn't he??? Good with dogs, loves people...
































*Please note that Barney is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Barney please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers ...

"Barney had another lovely walk with Wendy's tribe and Briony's Mhbali and Ralphie and Roly Poly yesterday. We had an outing to Hankley common which was looking beautiful with all the heather. We explored for about two hours and Barney loved it. Again he really wanted to play with Mhbali so poor Briony had a good workout too! Barney really is a fantatsic dog. He is good with all the other dogs and always comes back to you when you call him.















*Please note that Barney is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Barney please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Barney has found his forever home!


----------

